# Lib Tech T.Rice or Burton Custom X



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The T.Rice is super stiff for super serious freeriding (okay well not super stiff, but it ain't your regular all-mountain board). A better alternative would be the TRS BTX in say, 154.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

do a bunch of research on reverse camber and rockers before you go with one. it may or may not be for you. i also ride big bear and snow summit, and i don't really see anything a reverse cambered board can do that a normal cambered board can't at those resorts unless you're gonna be doing loads of jibbing, buttering, or a good amount of pow riding (which big bear/snow summit doesn't have a lot of). also, if you were dead set on going with a reverse cambered board, check out neversummer as well. seems most people prefer their reverse camber technology to that of libtech/gnu.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

*Custom X v. Custom*

If possible, see if you can find a shop that demos both the Custom and Custom X. I know, tall order, and the proform and all. Our shop demos all of these, but we're on the wrong coast for you. Anyway, my $0.02 is this: The Custom X rides quite differently than the Burton Custom. I'd been using a Custom for many weeks, then took out a Custom X (same size) after someone bought the demo Custom I had been riding. Totally different experience. Much stiffer, much less forgiving. Damn near shot myself into some trees. If you're not a park person, I'd say its pretty hard not to like a Custom in your size. I wouldn't say the same for the Custom X though.

Haven't ridden the T. Rice, and BTX doesn't suit my style, but Lib/Gnu's MTX tech is money here on the right side where ice can be oh so prevalent. I know, I know, you're over there....

But if you can ride a Custom and Custom X, I'd HIGHLY recommend sampling both before buying the X.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

If my memory is correct, the T.Rice board is banana tech only and no magna traction. I picked up the TRS (BTX and MTX) myself after using a skate banana at hood. I just liked the feel of the reverse camber. It was more comfortable and felt like a more natural ride. 







ps burton sucks because everyone rides it :cheeky4:


----------



## switchface (Nov 18, 2008)

legallyillegal - I was under the impression that the TRS was stiffer than the T.Rice (damn Lib Tech site is confusing for real specs).

kyouness - I dont jib, butter (I dont see the appeal), and I've never been on pow (grew up in Jersey). I've researched magnatraction and banana tech quite a bit, and I still see the benefit for low speeds and when it gets icey out there. I always feel like Ill catch an edge if im not going fast or im already on an edge, so I think the tech would help nicely there.

davis - I learned on the ice coast, but we still get ice hear in Cali. Interesting observation regarding the Custom and Custom X. I'd really like to demo both, but I dont know when/where I can. I also want to get my gear setup before the season hits otherwise Im losing out on potential days. I'm not 100% sure if I'd prefer a stiffer setup, but it sounds like I wouldnt. I dont park/pipe nor do I blast down icy double blacks or moguls. I wanna cruise comfortably. Can you (or anyone) elaborate more on the characteristics of a stiff vs a softer (not skate banana noodle soft) mid-stiff board.

mooz - the T.Rice was magna only last year, this year it gains banana. I hear so many people swear by their banana experiences it makes you a believer. Very few seem to say they tried it and hated it (besides davis hehe).

Thanks for the input so far...anyone else?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

kyouness said:


> do a bunch of research on reverse camber and rockers before you go with one. it may or may not be for you. i also ride big bear and snow summit, and i don't really see anything a reverse cambered board can do that a normal cambered board can't at those resorts unless you're gonna be doing loads of jibbing, buttering, or a good amount of pow riding (which big bear/snow summit doesn't have a lot of). also, if you were dead set on going with a reverse cambered board, check out neversummer as well. seems most people prefer their reverse camber technology to that of libtech/gnu.


When its the same price as boards that dont have it, is when you have to ask yourself..why not?
Also keep in mind that other companies have equivalents to Magnetraction, its just not called that obviously for trademark reasons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

For the record, I don't hate BTX, its just not my thing. And I must salute you for reading any post by Mooz. Personally, I haven't been able to get past ogling that avatar. Damn, that's some serious bounce. 

Edit: Switch- I only made my original post because you rated yourself as a 4 out of 10. I was guessing you never rode an X and might be unpleasantly surprised if you bought one as opposed to a Custom. I generally refrain from giving advice in such situations, but if I were in your shoes, and had ridden neither the Custom nor Custom X, I'd go with the Custom. No opinion on the T. Rice here.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

davis said:


> And I must salute you for reading any post by Mooz. Personally, I haven't been able to get past ogling that avatar. Damn, that's some serious bounce.


QFT .


----------



## switchface (Nov 18, 2008)

Heh, that bounce is the reason it takes me so long to post (thats what she said?)

Just caught a beer with a buddy that said the same thing you did davis. I might have been hard on myself with the '4' rating, but I think I'd prefer a board with a bit more flex, which makes me ask...with the discount, why not the Vapor? Lighter and more flex, but at what drawbacks?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Uhh, sorry what? We were talking about boob...BOARDS. Yeah, sorry, boards. Uh. Burton is for conformists. *scrolls back up the page to that avatar*


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Switch, the TRS is a stiffer board than the T-Rice, the T-Rice is stiffer than the Phoenix and then comes the SkateyB. For charging groomers I personally would look for last years TRS-MTX as B tech is not going to aid you and you will save a mint :thumbsup: Haven't ridden the Burton boards so can't comment on those :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> Switch, the TRS is a stiffer board than the T-Rice, the T-Rice is stiffer than the Phoenix and then comes the SkateyB. For charging groomers I personally would look for last years TRS-MTX as B tech is not going to aid you and you will save a mint :thumbsup: Haven't ridden the Burton boards so can't comment on those :dunno:


I think you have the TRS and the T.Rice around the wrong way... The T.Rice is stiffer that the TRS BTX.... not sure in comparison to the TRS MTX but this years BTX is not as stiff as this years T.Rice


----------



## switchface (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't weigh much (150 lbs) and I'm thinking more and more that a board with more flex would be better for me. So, add your imput to these overviews I've gathered through my searching:

* Burton Custom - all around agility, tried and true
* Burton Custom X - too stiff, prob not for me
* Burton Vapor - super light (too light?), hell of a deal, but does it chatter at speed?
* Lib Tech T.Rice - stiffer, meant for a more advanced hard charging rider?
* Lib Tech TRS - I have no clue why, but it doesnt wow me.
* Lib Tech Skate Banana - always thought it was a park noodle, but at my weight could be a lot of fun (especially after watching their youtube promo video...just looks fun)

Everytime I feel like I've got a handle on this, I start going round in circles...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I found this useful: YouTube - 2009 Lib Tech Skate Banana Snowboard


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

switchface said:


> * Lib Tech TRS - I have no clue why, but it doesnt wow me.
> .


TRS BTX is essentially an SB, but with a stiffer nose/tail (won't fold up in the forest). SB wants to be in the park. TRS BTX wants to be everywhere.

Flex is basically the enemy of tree riding, where you need instant response.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm voting for the TRS BTX. I have no clue where the T.Rice lands flex wise, the SB is too soft, the Custom is a good board but I still say the TRS, and the Custom X is for big guys and boardercross.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Exactly what legallyillegal said. If you wanna park board hit the Skate Banana, if you want an all mountain with some good flex for the park then hit the TRS BTX

I've gone for the TRS BTX for that exact reason. wanna ride the park but love to freeride.


----------



## switchface (Nov 18, 2008)

Ive seen that video Tiger...ive seen just about every review and video out there while researching. 

I have heard nothing but good reviews about the TRS BTX, I have to give it a more serious consideration. Anyone know what the hell that design is supposed to be on the topsheet of the TRS??


----------



## switchface (Nov 18, 2008)

Found this:

_Sierra Says:
Total Rippers Series is a great board for the rider looking to take their skills to new levels. The new BTX on this line offers a stiffer tip and tail, along with a skate-inspired style to keep you working on new tricks. The progressive sidecut gives a directional feel to push you thru your turns comfortably. The *TRS BTX is designed for the intermediate to advanced park/freestyle rider* who is looking to have a board that will continually progress their skills year after year.

Lib Tech Says:
Award winning, rider designed and ridden! Magne-Traction keeps EJack in control in tight situations. An all-mountain ripper that slays anything that is put in front of it.
The stiff TRS Banana ensures good times and solid landings when riding big booters. Sammy Luebke, Jakob Wilhelmson, and Martin Cernik enjoy riding this Banana in the pipe, park, and all over the mountain._

Hmmm...doesn't exactly sound like me.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

_We Says:
TRS BTX_


----------



## switchface (Nov 18, 2008)

Lemme revive this one...

Seems some people havent been satisfied with the TRS's base, whereas the skate banana and T.Rice are _supposed_ to have a better base. If I dont see myself doing any park and am more likely to hit the trees and maybe progress to small/mid jumps, sounds like the T.Rice would be more suited for me over the skate banana. The last thing I want is something squirrelly on the groomers.

Found a shop at Big Bear where I can demo these guys, pretty stoked. Just got back from the Dr. and I think im shrinking; 5'9" 148lbs...yikes. With banana technology allowing me to go shorter, looks like I should try a 153 T.Rice and a 152 skate, right?

legal - I saw in another thread you mentioned the T.Rice's get stiffer as they get larger. If thats the case, would a 153 appear to 'reduce' the overall stiffer feel the T.Rice yields over the banana?

Can't wait to demo to get a better understanding...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

lets see , we can lead one fact out of this...
burton rulez...
nahahaha :cheeky4:


----------

